# Estimated Cesarean delivery cost in Milan/Italy



## SIRUPA (8 mo ago)

Hi All,

I am going to relocate in Milan in the end of this year.. I need a little help, can anyone let me know what will be the cost of Cesarean delivery estimated in Italy/Milan.
My expected due date for delivery is mid of Jan 2023.

Accordingly I will plan.


Thanks,
SI


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Costo stanza privata Mangiagalli


In molti la chiamano "la fabbrica dei bambini" e non è un caso, scopriamo il costo di una stanza privata al Mangiagalli. Ogni anno nascono circa 7.000 bambini, un numero davvero elevato, basti pensare che




www.milanolife.it






That was four years ago. If I'm not misreading it starts at less than €400 but depending on your choices can exceed 13K for a private not state health care delivery. 

That's the high end hospital.


----------

